
Show HN: Social experiment with live textboxes - penpapersw
http://lines.editfight.com/
======
Rjevski
This needs some way of voting posts down/flagging. Too many "Send nudes" and
other inappropriate messages.

~~~
penpapersw
Yep definitely have a feature like that in the works. Where if > 50% active
users vote to kick someone they're kicked out for 30 mins. Easy to do, just a
matter of finding the time to code it :/

------
jdiez17
Site looks broken to me. Using Chrome on Linux.

>There are 0 people here (NaN have typed stuff).

I'm also getting JS errors: "Uncaught TypeError: Object.entries is not a
function connection.onmessage @ (index):403".

~~~
penpapersw
I didn't realize how new that was. Yeah I rely on the newest of the newest
features. I check caniuse.com and if at least 3 major browsers supports a
feature then I use it freely. Sometimes that means using stuff that doesn't
work on older browsers or IE11.

------
cardamomo
I wonder how subtle changes to the way the game is framed may alter what
people write.

------
sabujp
caused it to freeze for chrome users with max craziness text from this site :
[https://lingojam.com/GlitchTextGenerator](https://lingojam.com/GlitchTextGenerator)

------
benjyclay
Rick roll links and profanity incoming!

------
Ndymium
That's cool! How did you make it?

~~~
penpapersw
It was originally vanilla JS on the front-end but I changed to Vue.js because
it was really inconvenient without something like that. Vue has its own
caveats but they're less annoying than nothing. The backend is a single free-
tier EC2 server running a single Node.js process, using Websockets. Everything
is custom except a canned websocket lib (and Vue).

------
agentd00nut
Looks like it died?

